# United States of Africa



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

My thoughts - Hahahahaha!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Matatazela said:


> My thoughts - Hahahahaha!


Jip, and Colonel Mohamed Gadafi is very exited cause he envisions an army with 2000 000 soldiers. 2000 000 soldiers to do what with? After so many years and the poor guy is still not a General,:wink:


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

:zip:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

RayDando said:


> I think you guys are being unfair and negative.
> Just think of the bonuses:
> 
> Will be able to visit beautiful Rwanda and fascinating Sierra Leone without a visa! I hear they have a special on diamonds in Free Town. Just bring your own panga and AK47.
> ...




As long as you have an pet Brown Hyena, AK and panga you should be fine. I wonder what Sierra Leone is like this time of the year. Short sleeve or long sleeve?


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Blykbaar net ons Egipte en Nigerie wat moan?
They call England a Kingdom because ruled by a King
They call America The Unided States because it is ruled by a State President
Now Why do thy talk of Zimbabwe as a Country


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

The average state in africa is unable to keep peace between neighbouring villages, let alone across land mass of 3 billion hectares!

Like I said before: Hahahahaha!!!


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

I personally think The whole of Africa will take a million years even to get to Third world status. The problem with africa is they think the wole word owe them something.Chinese Proverb give a man a fish and got food for one day learn him to fish and he got food for Live, In africa just send somebody to put the bait on aswell.
I agree with you James HAhahahah!!!!


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Nes jy dink ons land is genoeg kak dan kom hulle met so 'n briljante plan vorendag.....


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

RayDando said:


> :zip:


Why you ziped that?


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Every citizen of Africa should be forced (at the muzzle of an AK47 and machettes, if needed) to read the book 'The Shackled Continent' by Robert Guest.

The last one to leave should please notify Eskom that the lights are off!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Matatazela said:


> Every citizen of Africa should be forced (at the muzzle of an AK47 and machettes, if needed) to read the book 'The Shackled Continent' by Robert Guest.
> 
> The last one to leave should please notify Eskom that the lights are off!


Good book?


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Robert Guest is a journalist for the Economist and wrote the book after extensive travels researching work for the magazine. His insight is excelent and he really understands the African mindset. AIDS, poverty, international aid, splintered national identity, AA, he has it all covered...


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*

ja after they've read 'The shackled continent' they can move right on and read 'Capitalist ******' by Chika Onyeani. I started it tonight to take my mind off things a bit.

It came highly recommended..........we'll see won't we. (20000 copies sold in S.A)

Spatan:cocktail:


----------

